# Startseiten-Klau



## Marilu (3. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich folgendes Problem: In IE ist die Startseite immer http://www.search-space.com und läßt sich einfach nicht mehr ändern. Über Internetoptionen kann ich eine neue Seite eingeben, beim nächsten öffnen ist die search...... wieder da. Wodurch die überhaupt erschienen ist, weiß ich nicht. Auch das der Computer Bild beigefügte Programm  gegen Startseiten-Klau Ad.aware 6.0 hat nichts gebracht.
Wer weiß Rat?
Liebe Grüße
Marilu


----------



## Backdraft (3. März 2004)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du Deinen Rechner mal auf Viren und Trojaner überprüfst?


----------



## exxe (3. März 2004)

Klick mal hier

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139122.html 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.


----------



## Marilu (5. März 2004)

Hallo, 
ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken für die Hilfe, es sieht so aus, als ob es funktioniert hätte. Die search..... Seite ist verschwunden.
Also danke nochmal 
Marilu


----------



## Funball (7. März 2004)

Jo super Programm muss ich feststellen , hab mein scheiss auch aus dem IE entfernt bekommen.

Hier nochmal der Link 

CWShredder


----------



## kellergeist (16. März 2004)

*kleiner Fisch normalerweise*

Hast du es schon einmal mit Ad-Aware 6.0 probiert?

Geh ins google und tip einfach "Ad-Aware 6.0 download" und der entfernt dir das dann!

Oder lösche einfach alle Cookies auch di di Offline verfügbar sind und die Cache und ebenso di TemporyFiles!

mfg KeLLerGeiST


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Marilu _
> * Auch das der Computer Bild beigefügte Programm  gegen Startseiten-Klau Ad.aware 6.0 hat nichts gebracht.*


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. März 2004)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Kann das eigentlich auch mit Mozilla/Firefox passieren? Weil man hört ja von solchen Fällen immer nur bei IE-Benutzern.


----------



## Georg Melher (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Ich hab mal ne Frage: Kann das eigentlich auch mit Mozilla/Firefox passieren? Weil man hört ja von solchen Fällen immer nur bei IE-Benutzern. *



Unwahrscheinlich, aber nichts ist unmöglich.


----------

